# What Causes Veins in Arms To Disappear?



## How Do I

I've always had luck since childhood with nurses being able to easily find a vein in my arm to stick me with the needle. The last two, three years it's like you couldn't find them even with an MRA. I've had to be stuck several times lately in my hand. And that's just a pain in the...well, hand.

So what causes this? I'm still below 200 lbs so I don't believe it has anything to do with weight. But WDIK? I did a lot of physical work in my younger days until I started using that thing sitting on top of my neck, so maybe physical activity? I try to use the shovel more than the garden tiller just FOR an upper body workout in the garden, but that doesn't seem to be doing the trick. Any ideas on this? Is it just normal with aging?


----------



## HeelSpur

Once a nurse told me I was dehydrated, she couldn't find a vein.
IDK.


----------



## countryfied2011

dehydration and circulation, the last time i went for blood work I had to run my hands under hot water(my hands stay really cold a lot), since they were going to draw from my hands, cause they rarely can get one in my arm. The heat made it easier to use the vein in my hand.


----------



## Pink_Carnation

The best things you can do for veins for blood draws are drink plenty of water, be warm, exercise and don't smoke. Weight can make it more difficult to find the vein as well. Some of it can also be a normal part of aging unfortunately.

Water helps make the veins more plump and being warm gets the blood flowing through the surface veins better. Exercise helps by enlarging your veins as the body adapts to needing more blood flow to the muscles. It also helps by making it easier to feel them by giving a firm surface behind them.


----------

